# Simple magnetic bracelet for metal ammo



## JohnKrakatoa (Nov 28, 2013)

Hello, today I made this simple magnetic bracelet for moments when you need to reload as quick as possible, no wasting time grabbing ammo from a pocket/pouch.

Materials:
8cm wide elastic textile rubber band
Neodyme magnets , 12x2,5mm each 17N force
Magnetic strip
Paracord inner strand

Tools:

1,5mm thick needle

lighter to burn the ends of the paracord inners

rotary cutter to cut the elastic band and magnetic strip and rubber bands that you might punch out while sewing

I only had 5 of the magnet hanging around so it currently holds only five 13,5mm steel chrome balls. The balls wont fly off even if I shake my hand vigorously from side to side. It can hold more balls but only 1 per each magnet is a solid hold so the others will fly off if you shake your hand.

First I sewed the elastic band into a bracelet, then folded it in half to hold the magnetic strip (which holds the magnets in place). Then it was done. First idea was to sew all the opening shut, but it holds without a problem when on the arm so I choose to leave them open so I can access the magnets.


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Nice work!


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

super sweet..so simple it should work just fine for small game hunt~AKAOldmiser


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

well made !

cheers


----------



## LBH2 (Jul 20, 2013)

Very cool, John. Thanks for sharing&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;LBH2


----------



## carboncopy (Jan 14, 2014)

cool!


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

I like it! Nice and simple.


----------



## AmmoMike (Dec 31, 2013)

Simple,yet very functional! Very nice.


----------



## MiracleWorker (Jan 25, 2014)

Cool


----------



## Marnix (Mar 29, 2014)

Cool cool


----------



## Hound (Apr 5, 2014)

Very creative! Seems like it would be very handy.


----------



## Lee Silva (Feb 9, 2013)

simpleandsweet!!!!

Great job not OVERgeeking the concept!


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Smart and useful!


----------



## Bajaja (May 13, 2011)

Paráda pane, smekám klobouk.


----------



## Sharpshooter II (Apr 15, 2014)

wow ! i want to make one .


----------



## Davidka (Jun 8, 2013)

Thanks for shearing this great idea.


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

JohnKrakatoa said:


> Hello, today I made this simple magnetic bracelet for moments when you need to reload as quick as possible, no wasting time grabbing ammo from a pocket/pouch.
> 
> Materials:
> 8cm wide elastic textile rubber band
> ...


It also makes a nice weapon, like brass knuckles.

DO NOT put this on the same wrist as your watch.

FYI - for a VERY powerful rare earth magnet to use for this or any other project, use a tiny torx screwdriver to open up an old hardrive. Under the swinging pointer will be the magnet. WARNING: If you're wearing dental braces, don't bring this up to your mouth!

Pacemaker? F'getaboutit!!! RIP!!!

Just another "tip o' the tongue" from THWACK!

Best2u,

Mike


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

Davidka said:


> Thanks for shearing this great idea.


We are sharing experiences on the forum.

David was shearing the wool off his sheep.

My Hebrew is nowhere as good as your English, so you're doing just fine.

L'hetraroot,

Mike


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

oldmiser said:


> super sweet..so simple it should work just fine for small game hunt~AKAOldmiser


Yes, and if one is to go hunting with ammo on his arm, one should first acid-bathe the steel balls in vinegar so they lose their ability to produce unnatural glare, which can spook game.


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

For speed and convenience I like that better than my magnet belt clip. The ammo is on the same hand as your frame, just pick one off and the pouch is inches away... splendid idea! Splendid invention. Great use of wafer rare earth magnets and under the elastic band the steel balls are not hard to pick off either yet won't fall off by mistake. That's using the ole noggin!

When hunting it's not necessary to have a wad of ammo handy, only a few shots...which this bracelet furnishes and can be quickly reloaded from your larger ammo carrier.

A side glance by anyone, it looks like a wrapper bracelet, no one would know it's SS ammo.


----------



## JohnKrakatoa (Nov 28, 2013)

Thanks a lot my friends! I can't believe I haven't express my gratitude for all the feedback you gave me yet! Sorry! I appreciate it a lot 

Yes Chuck its very fast to load ammo from the holding hand's wrist. You can easily adjust the holding power if you use stronger magnets although the size of them will be a limit. If you like to run around and jump up and down you will want stronger ammo of course


----------

